
Mumbai Counts Quarter of All Covid-19 Deaths in India - OrganizedChaos
https://www.cybercoastal.com/mumbai-counts-quarter-of-all-covid-19-deaths-in-india/
======
masonic
Plagiarized from Katharina Buchholz's article:

[https://www.statista.com/chart/21868/share-of-
covid-19-cases...](https://www.statista.com/chart/21868/share-of-
covid-19-cases-deaths-in-indian-states-cities/)

